# I.D. game?



## MR.FREEZ

i remeber a fun little thing the smarty pants used to do were they would post a picture of a fish, close up or some odd fish hard to figure out but it was fun to look for it and learn a bit of new stuff. so some one with the ability to find a good picture post one, we'll try to guess it and the first person to get it right gets to post their picture


----------



## Plowboy

I'm game on this too, because I suck at IDing anything without opposable thumbs. Could you species experts also post whether its a male or female too if there's a way to tell the diff?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thats part of the IDing fun, figure out what sex it is too


----------



## killarbee

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...40&start=40


----------



## Plowboy

killarbee said:


> View attachment 187818
> 
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...40&start=40


We don't care about the old thread. We want something we can interact with.

Guppy. Are you looking for a tail type?

I'll stab at tail type. "Fan tail"


----------



## MR.FREEZ

looks like that mosquito fish speices gambusa or something, gotta do some lookin sunday


----------



## Trigga

Female fancy guppy


----------



## ChilDawg

I have some of those...anyone want any Spanish Dancer guppies?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

what the scientific name of that, we can all spout out a common name


----------



## ChilDawg

_Poecilia reticulata_


----------



## killarbee

winner


----------



## ChilDawg

I have some of these.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

are those the same thing?


----------



## ChilDawg

Yes. The top one is the female, and the bottom one is the male. A hint: You can sex them by the gonopodium on the male.


----------



## ChilDawg

Plowboy said:


> I'm game on this too, because I suck at IDing anything without opposable thumbs. Could you species experts also post whether its a male or female too if there's a way to tell the diff?


My bad. I just saw this reading through...but I think I've already rectified it with my post above. I'll try to do this each time from now on.


----------



## Plowboy

ChilDawg said:


> I'm game on this too, because I suck at IDing anything without opposable thumbs. Could you species experts also post whether its a male or female too if there's a way to tell the diff?


My bad. I just saw this reading through...but I think I've already rectified it with my post above. I'll try to do this each time from now on.
[/quote]

Thank you chil


----------



## Big Den

ChilDawg said:


> I have some of these.
> 
> View attachment 188057


Limia vittata, don't see them much in the UK.


----------



## ChilDawg

Actually, I don't believe it's a _Limia_.


----------



## ChilDawg

Did I kill the game?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

haha no, its not dead yet, i was just never any good at ID'ing the fish i just really like seeing something different and trying to find out about it after someone gets it right hahaha, i just started this hoping you smarty pants guys would keep it running


----------



## Sylar_92

Guess this one:


----------



## bob351

Crenicichla marmorata


----------



## Sylar_92

bob351 said:


> Crenicichla marmorata


Nope lol, but I do see how you guess it was one.


----------



## bob351

Channa pleurophthalma

had me off guard with that one... didn't know snakeheads could have lighter colouration that why i went with the pike cichlids over the snakehead family


----------



## Sylar_92

bob351 said:


> Channa pleurophthalma
> 
> had me off guard with that one... didn't know snakeheads could have lighter colouration that why i went with the pike cichlids over the snakehead family


Bingo







, How about this one?


----------



## bob351

my turn haha but i will try to figure out that one aswell...


----------



## Sylar_92

bob351 said:


> my turn haha but i will try to figure out that one aswell...


My guess is a Chaetostoma thomsoni (rubbernose pleco) L187b. Did I guess right?


----------



## bob351

damm







well this is going to be one sided... you got it

i havent a clue what the fish you posted is


----------



## Sylar_92

bob351 said:


> damm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this is going to be one sided... you got it
> 
> i havent a clue what the fish you posted is


Its a Neovespicula depressifrons or leaf goblinfish/wasp fish. They are more recognizable when their spines are flared up lol. Your turn







.


----------



## bob351

would not have got that one









hmm might be to easy...


----------



## TRIG

bob351 said:


> would not have got that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm might be to easy...
> View attachment 204651


Myxocyprinus asiaticus

How about this guy.

And no cheating by looking at the html code


----------



## bob351

correct









toxotes blythii


----------



## TRIG

Wow, surprised you got it that quickly. How can you embedd a picture so that the HTML code isn't viewable? When I click on your guys it just says "...monthly p-fury post".

Is that a leichardti? I'm on my iPhone and can't see it well.


----------



## bob351

nice









rename the image... and archer fish are pretty easy to identify if you know what one is


----------



## TRIG

Yea true, I guess all someone had to do was type archerfish in google. Still much less common than it's relative though, I've only ever seen blythii for sale once in my life so far


----------



## bob351




----------



## TRIG

thought that was a glass catfish at first, but now I found it.

leptagoniates pi


----------



## TRIG

wtf, how do I rename it without ruining the link?


----------



## bob351

rename the picture when you save it.....


----------



## TRIG

then do you have to upload it to photobucket or something to post it?


----------



## bob351

man just save the image as frtyuiopkjgberfng then put it up normally you dont need anything else


----------



## TRIG

thats what I did on the last page and it didnt show up, take a look.


----------



## TRIG

pfft, ok I got it, so guess this one, one of my favorites of all time


----------



## bob351

Uaru fernandezyepezi


----------



## bob351

my turn...


----------



## TRIG

dang, thats an awesome looking apisto. Any hints? lol

is it 'mamore'?


----------



## TRIG

oh I got it, trifasciata, never seen that one its a beauty


----------



## scent troll

i can identify the ich on the tail fin lol
but not the fish


----------



## TRIG

lol, guess this guy:


----------



## scent troll

looks like a sword tail mated with a wolf fish


----------



## TRIG

Central said:


> looks like a sword tail mated with a wolf fish


hahaha, they are cool lookin huh?


----------



## bob351

I dont get it why is it only me and you trig... and were probably the youngest members (aside from p-freak







)

Central brush up on your fish id skills man your a freshwater forum assistant for heavens sake









im going to need a clue trig you got me stumped


----------



## scent troll

lol are you serious? you dont know what it is either

besides i dont claim to be an ichthyologist 
im a hobbyist just like anyone else whose been doing it since 5th grade. some fish i know, some i dont. part of me thinks this pic is almost photoshopped because of the crazy color


----------



## bob351

i dont no all fishes i am no ichthyologist







and i am also a hobbiest i guess some are just more dedicated


----------



## scent troll

dedicated lol
like someone loves fish that much where even the ones they dont care for they know everything about? more power to em. but no ones paying me to be an aquarium owner so i stick to what i like.


----------



## TRIG

lol, this is an actual photo of the male, they get very cool looking. But here is your clue; snakehead.


----------



## TRIG

so are you guys still trying to figure this one out or does nobody want to admit defeat?


----------



## scent troll

oh ill gladly admit defeat lol
if it wasnt obvious already

WHAT IS IT!?!?!


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Giuris margaritacea aka snakehead gudgeon. Not photoshopped, nice male, not very good fins though. Common fish in creeks round these parts, pretty sure I've posted up shots of mine in the past







**edit** If anyone is interested in snakehead gudgeons, Jeff Rapps has got some in. Just make sure they are males, girls are so so colourwise.


----------



## scent troll

<---just learned something new today


----------

